# Big Wood Rotary Cutter Question



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

I see cutters rated for up to 4.5”. Assuming your tractors mets the HP and PTO HP spec, what is the technique for cutting trees that large?

Back over trees that large with the cutter 6-12” off the ground will put a tremendous amount of force on the cutter skirt and edge because the tree will have very little flex that close to the ground. So you run over the tree going forward so it is bent over for the cutter? My concern with this is the exposed lines and wires under the tractor that will get ripped off by branches. Tractors really need skid plates front to rear.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

As you stated, you cannot back over trees of any significant size because you will bend the deck of the cutter. You can back over small brush and weeds. 

You are correct about a skid plate under a modern-day tractor to protect the wiring, etc. 

I personally wouldn't care to run over anything above 2-3" diameter.


----------



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

BigT said:


> As you stated, you cannot back over trees of any significant size because you will bend the deck of the cutter. You can back over small brush and weeds.
> 
> You are correct about a skid plate under a modern-day tractor to protect the wiring, etc.
> 
> I personally wouldn't care to run over anything above 2-3" diameter.


Thanks. I'm having a skid plate quoted. I cannot imagine the hydraulic lines lasting a day with some heavy cutting. One limb would take a lot out on the Massey Ferguson. They are under the cab and maybe they think people won't look there.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

could they be talking about shaving small stumps?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Anything over a couple of inches is going to have your mower jumping banging and shuddering.
If you have a lot of big stuff hire an outfit with a skidsteer and brush cutter to come in they can tip up and lift the cutter high and then come down the trunk.
Alternatively lift your cutter as high as you can get it with your toplink as short as possible and back into it, or turn around and run over it with a front tire to knock it over then back into it.


----------



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

Groo said:


> could they be talking about shaving small stumps?


I don't think so. When the tree gets pushed over by the tire, front weights, bucket or axle is it likely going to take the spring out of the trunk so it will stay mostly bent over as it bumps along under the tractor. This is why a skid plate underneath is needed. There are wires and lines under there not well protected. When it comes out the back the trunk is still under the tractor so the mower should ride up onto the base of the tree and give it hell. For smaller trees, a big tractor might be able to lift it high enough to push it over without bending the mower.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You need something like this Eron!
https://baumalight.com/cutters/en/cp560.php


----------



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

That is a great idea. I've canceled my order for a brush hog for one of these. Before someone asks, list price is $5,500, CAT2 only. They do offer demo models for a discount. There is a 2 blade smaller unit and a 4 blade bigger unit for $6500.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, you can always give'r and when you are done, contract yourself our or just sell it!


----------

